# Makita Model 3600B switch replacement



## rvessel (Sep 2, 2017)

I am new to the forum but it looks like I found the right place to educate me about router use. 
I am trying to replace a broken switch on my Dad's old Makita 3600B. Unable find one on internet. The switch part number is 6514003. Where can I find a replacement switch?
Thank you. Richard


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Check on Makita's website for a contact number or email address. Many years ago, Bosch had a lot of problems with switches filling up with sawdust. You might check your seitch, and even blow the switch out with compressed air first.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

rvessel said:


> I am new to the forum but it looks like I found the right place to educate me about router use.
> I am trying to replace a broken switch on my Dad's old Makita 3600B. Unable find one on internet. The switch part number is 6514003. Where can I find a replacement switch?
> Thank you. Richard



Are you certain thats correct? I get this part number:

 651472-8SWITCH ST220KDY-1

I think this may be the correct switch:

Switch [651472-8] for Makita Power Tool | eReplacement Parts

Check out this pdf for the Makita 3600:

If this is your router a the part number for the switch is: 651472-8

Genuine Spare Parts for ALL the biggest brands from Makita, Ryobi, Hitachi, and more Makita 3600BR Spare Parts

It almost look like a few of Makita router models used this same switch. If the part looks the same maybe ask the seller more question or chance it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

rvessel said:


> I am new to the forum but it looks like I found the right place to educate me about router use.
> I am trying to replace a broken switch on my Dad's old Makita 3600B. Unable find one on internet. The switch part number is 6514003. Where can I find a replacement switch?
> Thank you. Richard


If you still have difficulty finding a switch I have a 3600BR that I bought with a bent armature for spare parts, if you send me a private message with your full postal address I will send you the switch free of any charges, all I would ask is that you complete you profile.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

How nice is that? It's great to be associated with such nice people. :smile:


----------



## rvessel (Sep 2, 2017)

Thanks for all the helpful advice. I purchased a switch from one of the tool replacement vendors on eBay. it turned out to be the wrong switch even though they advertised it as a fit for the 3600B router. See below:

Item Information
NEW Makita 651457-4 Switch Fits 3600B, 3700B Routers, Free Shipping
Return ID:	5063588989
Seller ID:	aaatools

I returned the switch. The switch I need is apparently number #6514003 and is approximately 1" and 1/8"long by approximately 5/8". The one I received from eBay was almost 2x as big.
The attached photo shows the larger switch that was sent to me (at top of picture) and the smaller switch I need to replace (on bottom of picture). 
Thanks for all your help.
Richard


----------



## Jidis (Aug 22, 2015)

Richard,

The 3612BR here (conveniently in pieces) has an STE115A12 in it, labeled 15A/8A @125/250. The body is a bit smaller than you describe (7/8"x9/16"). I have a feeling you're mainly just looking for a decent quality single pole/single throw toggle with a high enough current rating, which can still fit in that space (unless others here know of something unique about them). Mine looks to use a standard 7/16 size hole.

Good luck on it!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Richard if you can't find a switch that works there are other options. If the router is strictly used in a table then you can bypass that switch and use an external one which is usually preferable anyway and not particularly expensive. Grizzly sells a few different ones. If it iws to be used handheld then the only other option is a foot pedal switch. For safety purposes it should be a deadman's type pedal. If you lift your foot, as in moving to rout more, the router will automatically shut off which can be a pain but it would still allow use of the router.


----------



## Jidis (Aug 22, 2015)

Speaking of high current switches that don't hold up- Has anybody run into that deal with any of your larger tools where the internal contacts heat up and fuse together or something, so you reach over to cut the thing off and it won't stop? Needless to say, it can be a bit frightening. I've had my radial arm saw do it, and a very large Rockwell router in a table, where I have an external switch setup like Chuck describes. I was going to mention that the heavy duty SPST toggles are usually hardware store/Radio Shack junk that you can get locally, then I remembered that was where the router table switch came from.

BTW- There should be configurations with other switches which can still work for that simple on/off if they're easier to get. You could use one side of a double pole, or leave a terminal open on a double throw, just as long as it only has two positions (no "center-off") and can handle the current.

Harry's offer sounds good too. :grin:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Harry's switch looks like the picture of the correct one for your router. The only thing I would be concerned about is that the Oz power system is probably standard 7.5 amps at 230 volts single phase. Someone down there correct me if I'm wrong. However, Harry would know if this affects the switch's rating for 115 volt single phase systems like we have as he was a TV repairman in his working life and is quite knowledgeable about electricity.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Richard, the switch that I have has a still different number, 6514037 but here are three shots showing the size. The mounting hole/slot is 1/2" dia. and the rating is [email protected] volts. Let me know if it is suitable.


----------



## rvessel (Sep 2, 2017)

Harry... You are the Man! Your 3600 switch looks like the right one.
Thank you.
Richard


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The switch is on it's way Richard, usually takes about ten days.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bump


----------



## m4malious (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi Harry
Long time, but do you still have other parts from that 3600br that you could provide?
Thanks,
Mal Sim


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What part are you after?


----------

